# Got my new 10 SuperSix 2 Today



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

My bike finally arrived today:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats, looks sweet


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat on the new bike and the seat stay looks similar to the old system six.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

wow.. more pics please! how light is that thing?


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

I will have better pics soon. Thanks for all the compliments. It weighed n at 15.8 lbs, and is smooth as butter to ride.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I really like that paint scheme--usually I am not crazy about 3 color paint jobs, but that is done really well. What size is your Supersix?


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

Beautiful bike, congrats.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

You know, if I didn't know what forum this was posted in, I'd hardly be able to tell what brand of bike that was 

Asad


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

It is a 52cm frame. Got in a 35 mile ride this morning, it was great.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

What did you ride before? How does it compare? 

I replaced a Titus Modena with a 2009 SuperSix HiMod 1 and am EXTREMELY happy -- turns better, much stiffer, lighter.


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

I rode an 08 aluminum Cannondale Synapse 7. This rides so much better, handles better, and is 5 lbs lighter. It is truly night and day.


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

looking to get the same exact bike... how do you like it so far?


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

The bike is great, even better than I hoped for. It is really comfortable and I definitively picked up a bit of speed. Also, climbing is noticeably easier. The wheels are great, and the Sram Red components work great.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

is there a diference between this bike and the hi mod 1's frame??


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

roadaddict101 said:


> is there a diference between this bike and the hi mod 1's frame??


you answered you're own question. The *HI-MOD* 1 is, in fact, a *Super 6 HI-MOD 1* while the bike in OP is a *Super 6 2*. There is not a whole lot of difference between the 2. Stiffness is the same, just about 60-90 grams of weight.

Starnut


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is what I was told by my dealer. In fact, he said 2010s standard mod is actually higher mod than 2009s hi mod fram, if that makes sense.


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

It's not a higher modulous, it's a lighter design. The '10 intermediate mod is lighter than the '09 HIMOD but is not "higher modulous".


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

i heard from a friend that these cannondale super six has a short life span is that true


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Short Lifespan?   Is your friend working for Specialized? 

These bikes haven't even been on the market long enough to know yet... But I wouldn't worry about it, Cannondale bikes are quite durable, they're being tested like no others and they have a lifetime warranty if it ever fails.


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

After 3 days mine spontaneously melted.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

melted   how did it melt


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

roadaddict101 said:


> melted   how did it melt


You believe anything you hear/read do you?


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: i do but a melted carbon frame sounds wrong


----------



## scuuder3 (Feb 26, 2009)

It was just an attempt at humor.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

how much does that bike cost i think im gonna buy 1 of these


----------



## electech (Aug 7, 2009)

roadaddict101 said:


> how much does that bike cost i think im gonna buy 1 of these


MSRP according to the website is $4599.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

im buyin the new super six soon .so how does the pros slam the get the stem that low by doing whatand is it a totally different headset.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

roadaddict101 said:


> im buyin the new super six soon .so how does the pros slam the get the stem that low by doing whatand is it a totally different headset.


Actually it is the same Super Six headset. There are two spacers in the headset: a required 5mm spacer (which is the only one shown used in the photo above) and an optional tapered 15mm spacer (which is the one you typically see on built Super Sixes.)

If you need to go that low, just take the 15mm spacer out of the stack and cut your steerer tube accordingly.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

My 2010 Supersix, Easton wheels, Speedplay Ti pedals, SLR Carbon Saddle, 15.23lbs












The seatpost is heavy its goin next.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

does the spacer cover the headset


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

The spacer is a 20mm piece that is designed to make the visual transition to a stem cleaner. It serves _*NO*_ other purpose than a standard spacer. It *DOES NOT* have anything to do with compression ring of the upper headset. The actual topcap that hits the compression ring lives under the cone thing. _*THAT*_ is the part in contact the compression ring. 

The cone has one job; look pretty. I run my Super just like the Liquigas bike pictured, no cone.

Starnut


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi starnut got any pics of the six u can post


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

of a Six or a _Super_ 6?

Starnut


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

superfly-2008 said:


> My 2010 Supersix, Easton wheels, Speedplay Ti pedals, SLR Carbon Saddle, 15.23lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superfly,

Very nice & light bike you got there, here is mine weighted 16lbs.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

super6 :thumbsup:


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

asad137 said:


> You know, if I didn't know what forum this was posted in, I'd hardly be able to tell what brand of bike that was
> 
> Asad



Thanks for testing my meter. It's working flawlessly today.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

This one will have to do. I can't "find" my other one with any race wheels on it and I'm to lazy to put them on for a pic :lol:. I took this pic to show someone a Deda seatpost. When I feel motivated enough I'm going to put the Deda stem and bar on that are sitting on my desk but for know the Zipp and 3T are staying.










Starnut


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice bike starnut as soon as my super six gets to the bike shop im gonna post a pic of it


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

here is my old race bike








13.7lb sold $6900

im getting the 2010 supersix 3 and building it into a strictly for racing bike
how is the ride quality??


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

STARNUT said:


> This one will have to do. I can't "find" my other one with any race wheels on it and I'm to lazy to put them on for a pic :lol:. I took this pic to show someone a Deda seatpost. When I feel motivated enough I'm going to put the Deda stem and bar on that are sitting on my desk but for know the Zipp and 3T are staying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starnut,

Love the sticker on the bike any extra to spare?

Thanks


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

zamboni, I believe that is Nuts team name. Plus, why ya wanna make your bike heavier ?


-John


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

He's talking about the "superman" Super Six headtube sticker and I'm out. No mas....


Starnut


----------



## JensW (Feb 4, 2006)

superfly-2008 said:


> My 2010 Supersix, Easton wheels, Speedplay Ti pedals, SLR Carbon Saddle, 15.23lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it just me, or have cannondale released a new version of the carbone crankset? looks like undirectional carbone, or is it just the picture that isn´t so good that it shows the carbone "weave"


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

JensW said:


> is it just me, or have cannondale released a new version of the carbone crankset? looks like undirectional carbone, or is it just the picture that isn´t so good that it shows the carbone "weave"


Yes and no. It's new as a Cannondale but in fact, it's a SRAM Red BB30 crankset 'rebranded' as a Cannondale.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats a 50t force big ring, it was 16g lighter then the red ring that it came with.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Superfly, too bad about all the wires for the PT.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, there is a lot of metal on those Red big rings...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Lil Dale said:


> Superfly, too bad about all the wires for the PT.



Yea they suck but its better then not havin one.. I sold my superfly and had a srm hollowgrams in my sites. Then I had some issues of being ahome owner, so no srm for me. Oh well maybe next yr. Next on my list is a kcnc seatpost 154g, the slk is 242g. and then a duraace cassette, my bike did come with the recalled tires also..


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

ping771 said:


> I really like that paint scheme--usually I am not crazy about 3 color paint jobs, but that is done really well. What size is your Supersix?



Good thing its only a single color then.


----------



## JensW (Feb 4, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes and no. It's new as a Cannondale but in fact, it's a SRAM Red BB30 crankset 'rebranded' as a Cannondale.


cool, atleast it´s better then the fsa one


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

what size do i get 58 or 60 cm im 6'1 and 34 inseam


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Getting fit through an internet forum has never been and never will be a good idea. Visit a dealer if you don't know...


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

roadaddict101 said:


> what size do i get 58 or 60 cm im 6'1 and 34 inseam


I'm pretty much the exact same dimensions. Could go either way, definitely try them out. I went with the 58cm for quicker handling and ability to throw the bike around more confidently. 60cm seemed a bit more stretched out, just a taste less flickable.

I really, REALLY enjoy my 2009 SuperSix HiMod 1 !!! Great bike! And the SRM that came on it, too!


----------



## Happy_Efjon (Sep 29, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> This one will have to do. I can't "find" my other one with any race wheels on it and I'm to lazy to put them on for a pic :lol:. I took this pic to show someone a Deda seatpost. When I feel motivated enough I'm going to put the Deda stem and bar on that are sitting on my desk but for know the Zipp and 3T are staying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Star

Can you please let me know where I can get the Super Six Superman Logo??

Thanks


----------

